# Insurance and SP30



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Playing about on Money Supermarket with car insurance, and with a recent SP30, it is adding an extra £400 - £500. 

Anyone else experianced this?


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's mental!

I had an SP30 come off my license about 2 years ago and it barely made a difference.

How old are you, what type of vehicle and how many years no claims do you have?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd expect a small difference, the amount of people with an SP30 now must be ridiculous.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

The quotes I was doing was on various cars. Not my own. But each time I did a quote with and without it, it was averaging around £400 - £500. 

I'm 23, with 4 years.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

bigmc said:


> I'd expect a small difference, the amount of people with an SP30 now must be ridiculous.


I would expect a small difference yes, but not that much.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Matt. said:


> The quotes I was doing was on various cars. Not my own. But each time I did a quote with and without it, it was averaging around £400 - £500.
> 
> I'm 24, with 4 years.


What sort of insurance group were these, i can understand an insurance company quoting that sort of increase if you were buying something group 16+ as you're buying a fast car with a propensity to speed.

But for a normal/average group 15 car or below seems a bit harsh.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

But a normal/average car group 15 or below is capable of 100+.

A3 2.0 TDI, Astra 1.9 CDTI SRI, 1 Series 2.0 D & a few others.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Matt. said:


> But a normal/average car group 15 or below is capable of 100+.
> 
> A3 2.0 TDI, Astra 1.9 CDTI SRI, 1 Series 2.0 D & a few others.


Yeah but with insurance it's all about risk analysis. Whilst even the most low powered car is capable of for example doing 60 in a 30. They're internal info will show that people with an SP30 and a higher powered car are more likely to make a serious claim than someone in a lower powered car with an SP30.

For example an old granny who was nabbed doing 35 in a 30 and got an SP30 is going to look like a lower risk in her little 1.0l group 2 Micra than you with an SP30 and a group 15 1 series.

I know this is a very broad claim and over simplifies things, but that's also how insurance underwriters will look at it.

P.S. out of those A3 wins every time IMO, 1 Series is developed from a Rover chassis/monocoque design they inherited when they bought Rover and the Astra is a bit too rep car. A3 brilliant build quality and a bit if kudos.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmmm, looks like i'll keep my Megane a little longer then. 

Just hope it's not that much extra on that!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you had any accidents, claims or other motoring convictions in the last 5 years?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

most insurance companies dont even bat a eye at a SP30


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

jimmy669966 said:


> P.S. out of those A3 wins every time IMO, 1 Series is developed from a Rover chassis/monocoque design they inherited when they bought Rover and the Astra is a bit too rep car. A3 brilliant build quality and a bit if kudos.


The 1 series bit is a rumour only and the A3 is dull as dishwater to drive.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

jimmy669966 said:


> Yeah but with insurance it's all about risk analysis. Whilst even the most low powered car is capable of for example doing 60 in a 30. They're internal info will show that people with an SP30 and a higher powered car are more likely to make a serious claim than someone in a lower powered car with an SP30.
> 
> For example an old granny who was nabbed doing 35 in a 30 and got an SP30 is going to look like a lower risk in her little 1.0l group 2 Micra than you with an SP30 and a group 15 1 series.
> 
> ...


It doesn't work like that in reality though. There is normally a % loading within the calculations for convictions. So naturally the higher the premium, the higher the load.

So if the load is 10% as an example, if the granny was paying £1k on her Micra, the sp30 will cost her £100, but if someone had a 1 series and was paying £500, then the load would be £50. The granny may have a higher premium due to where she lives, so in effect an sp30 could cost someone who lives in London more than it would an otherwise identical risk in Truro.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes a non fault claim in 2008 which was on there both times.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Might be your age and postcode not helping, Lloyd mentioned a % loading rather than a figure whacked on for it.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I haven't moved since last year and the area I live in, I wouldn't class as High Risk or whatever it's classed as.

But £400 - £500 extra just for a SP30. Everthing else on the quotes were the same.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Yes a non fault claim in 2008 which was on there both times.


That rules another theory out then....

In which case my best advice would be to get quotes from another insurer that won't penalise you so bad for a single speeding offence.


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

I got 3 points in 2009 and my monthly payments went up by £18...so I can believe you...just another way of screwing us over


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

my sp30 put 30 quid on mine way back in 2004 when i was hmmmm 22 i think lol lot has changed since then though


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I'd expect a small difference, the amount of people with an SP30 now must be ridiculous.


Yes you are correct , but that did not stop direct line at my renewal trying to add £350 to a £360 policy the year before, total joke it had been with them for 10 years not claim and clean license went to Esure and no problem was cheaper than the £360 as well, does going 10 mph above the limit on straigh road in dry and day light in capable car and quiet road with low accidents on straight no it does not but , thats how it is now revenue raiser


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I hope it doesn't mess our multi-car policy up. 

I paid in full for the insurance. Should I of told them when I got the SP30?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Matt. said:


> I hope it doesn't mess our multi-car policy up.
> 
> I paid in full for the insurance. Should I of told them when I got the SP30?


Yes you should direct line don't alter mid term but some others do, better to call them


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

last year my insurance was £600 and it went up to 900...just had my renewal through and its 1200....theyre taking the **** now...I'm 46 not 22


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Is that with admiral ? 

One of our engineers has just had his multi car increase by £1000 , hes had 2 non fault claims 2 years ago admiral wouldnt give a satisfactory answer so e went to the insurance ombudsman eventually he got a letter from admiral saying that he is now a higher risk because of 2 non fault claims and tat people who usually have non fault claims go n to make a fault claim in the future , so he's had 12 years of no claims , he only informed admiral of the accidents where people hit him because he obliged to by their t's & c's and now he eats punished by higher premiums it's a load of ****wash , he's got the insurance ombudsman doing all the correspondence for him. He's done everything the insurance company ask and yet he gets penalised , being honest gets you nothing


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm with Admiral yes.

They know about the non fault claim. Just not the SP30.


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

I wish I hadnt told them now....


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Its been about six years since my last points, but back then I was 28 - Had an Imprezza STI - SP30 added about £40 to policy. Was with Direct Line then.


----------



## james_zetecs (Oct 13, 2011)

Matt. said:


> The quotes I was doing was on various cars. Not my own. But each time I did a quote with and without it, it was averaging around £400 - £500.
> 
> I'm 23, with 4 years.


Thats crazy?! I've got an SP30, when I was 18, only put an extra £50 onto my insurance everytime i've renewed! I've also got an accident (not at fault) on mine, and that only added a few quid


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Yet again insurance companies shafting motorists
They really do take the proverbial,when looking for insurance for my 206CC
I found out that there's a compulsory £100 excess as the CC is a convertible
I pointed out that yes it is a convertible,but surely being a tin top it's just as 
secure as a normal car it's not like you can slash the roof and nick it
The women I was talking to agreed with me saying she also thought it was stupid as she had a 307CC but like she said it's the insurance companies that make the rules
and we just have to pay


----------

